# Another Tool Cabinet FINISHED FINAL PICS



## Lord Nibbo

*Edited 23rd February......

Now all the pics have been added to this thread you can view the pics as a slide show and full screen size by clicking HERE*




Sorry yes it's another Tool Cabinet, I'll say sorry now if you get bored easily. :wink: 

Well you've seen the SketchUp design and there was a few changes, mainly to the overall size or I should say height. The first SketchUp was 48" tall this was reduced to 42" after realizing it would hit the rails of my garage doors when opened  I also reduced the number of drawers along the bottom from three layers to two.

Here's a reminder pic of the design.







I then thought I would need about two sheets of Maple veneered mdf to make it but I was way out. 
The last time I used any quantity of sheet plywood I used to use optimic to do a cutlist but I lost the programme when I replaced my computer a year or so back, anyway I downloaded a 30 day trial of Smart2D Cutlistlist, I found it quite easy to use but after listing in all the pieces I needed I found out that I was limited to 30 parts per project  and even worse than that I found out I couldn't print out the cut list plans 

So not to be out done I painstakingly copied each page and drew a rough plan using photoshop, here is one of the plans I drew.





So I needed four sheet or to be exact three and a quarter sheets, not the two I imagined I would need 

I have a local stockist of sheet material "William Edens" for four sheets of 1/2" maple veneered mdf they quoted something close to £240 inc vat, I phoned around and found "Brittons" in Saltash could supply the same for £160  Up until now I thought William Edens were pretty good but now I know different. 


Here's what you might call an artist impression of what the finished cabinet should look like.





I collected the panels this morning, I'll make a start on it in the morning and post later with how it's going.


----------



## paulm

Looking forwards to it LN  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Ironballs

Should be good, judging by the size it must be fair to say you have more than a couple of tools!

Are you also going for a rosewood carcass then? Or your old friend walnut


----------



## wizer

I'll be watchning this with interest, as I'm also considering a wall hung cabinet.

Did you know that sketchup has a cutlist plugin? I haven't used it fully so not sure if it's as good as Optimik. Optimik is good but is also limited by number of parts (30 also IIRC).


----------



## Mattty

Looking good Sir 8)


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Ironballs":2rxr8qjb said:


> Should be good, judging by the size it must be fair to say you have more than a couple of tools!



Should be room for one or two Karl Hotley's. I wish  








Ironballs":2rxr8qjb said:


> Are you also going for a rosewood carcass then? Or your old friend walnut


Yes walnut, just some leftovers from building the cupboard unit. :lol:


----------



## Waka

LN

Like to SU drawings, going to look really nice, you mention walnut, what's the other woods you'll be using?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":8qq8t916 said:


> LN
> 
> Like to SU drawings, going to look really nice, you mention walnut, what's the other woods you'll be using?



Nothing else, just the walnut & maple mdf. I will probably drop the shaped draw front finger holes and lip them with a thin lipping of walnut. I suppose tiny round knobs in walnut for handles would be the way to go? or should I look at ebony? :?


----------



## Ironballs

Long thin vertical ebony strips would look good I think, fit in well with the overall design


----------



## 9fingers

Lord Nibbo":1cri0wt1 said:


> I downloaded a 30 day trial of Smart2D Cutlistlist, I found it quite easy to use but after listing in all the pieces I needed I found out that I was limited to 30 parts per project  and even worse than that I found out I couldn't print out the cut list plans
> 
> So not to be out done I painstakingly copied each page and drew a rough plan using photoshop,



If you have this problem again Your Lordship, then set the area you want to print to fill your screen and then hit CTRL Print screen and the current window is saved to the clip board.
You can then paste into a suitable application like MS word as a picture, fiddle with margins etc to get it as big as you want and then print it.
Very useful for any of these free trial programmes that reduce functionality by removing 'Print' from the trial versions.

hth

Bob


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":1m0xn4sg said:


> Waka":1m0xn4sg said:
> 
> 
> 
> LN
> 
> Like to SU drawings, going to look really nice, you mention walnut, what's the other woods you'll be using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing else, just the walnut & maple mdf. I will probably drop the shaped draw front finger holes and lip them with a thin lipping of walnut. I suppose tiny round knobs in walnut for handles would be the way to go? or should I look at ebony? :?
Click to expand...


LN

I haven't yet decided on the handles I'm going to have with the draws in then upper cabinet, so I'm really interested to see which way you go.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

9fingers":srmlkjuq said:


> If you have this problem again Your Lordship, then set the area you want to print to fill your screen and then hit CTRL Print screen and the current window is saved to the clip board.
> You can then paste into a suitable application like MS word as a picture, fiddle with margins etc to get it as big as you want and then print it.
> Very useful for any of these free trial programmes that reduce functionality by removing 'Print' from the trial versions.
> 
> hth
> 
> Bob



I would never thought of doing that. I'll try and remember how to do it :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

So here is the start of work on the actual tool cabinet, first job using my cutlist was to cut all the sheets down to sizes I could put on my table saw using my Bosch portable circular saw, here's a pic finishing the back panel of the cabinet using my home made saw guide, just line up the edge with my pencil marks, clamp it and cut, dead easy 






Now here is a pic of all the sheets rough cut and labelled, some of the parts have been cut to finished size.






Next job was to rout out where the shelves will sit in the side panels, this next pic shows the two side panels clamped together the two stopped dado's have already been cut, I set up the guide clamp using an offset guide, it makes it so easy and quick, no guess work in cutting it correctly.







On this last dado I show how I got over the problem of using a 12.7mm cutter when the boards have a finished thickness of nearly 14mm, I cut the dado as seen in this pic. 






Then I removed the plastic measure in the clamp and using a tiny bit of double sided tape I stuck the rule on the edge of the clamp guide as seen in this pic




Then I did another pass with the router and a perfect fitting dado joint. 



I then switched to my router table and routed out a rabbet on the back inside edges of the top, bottom & sides to house the back panel.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

I'm going to need some of these shelf pins and I need to know what is the pin diameter, cos I got to drill a lot of hole for the plane shelves. Anyone know?





EDIT....

It's OK I found them on ebay 5mm. :lol: 99p for 20 :lol:


----------



## wizer

that's lucky because I was going to say they were 1/4 inch

What do I know ?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

wizer":7ko7jbk8 said:


> that's lucky because I was going to say they were 1/4 inch
> 
> What do I know ?



I thought that too. I think I'll wait until I get them :lol:


----------



## OPJ

Looking good so far. What's the yellow tape for on your circular saw?


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":sm0lxcp7 said:


> I'm going to need some of these shelf pins and I need to know what is the pin diameter, cos I got to drill a lot of hole for the plane shelves. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT....
> 
> It's OK I found them on ebay 5mm. :lol: 99p for 20 :lol:



You know what would look really nice instead of the 99p for 20, go for the brass insert sleeve and brass paddle, very classes.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":hyyc18l5 said:


> You know what would look really nice instead of the 99p for 20, go for the brass insert sleeve and brass paddle, very classes.



Well the brusso sleeves are £11.06p per twelve I need about 200 thats ££176 :shock: 

I probably need about 40-50 pins and at £7.96 for 4 adds another £100 so £276..... I feel faint.... :shock:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

OPJ":91n7nifg said:


> Looking good so far. What's the yellow tape for on your circular saw?



I'm left handed stop taking the p!ss :lol: :wink: if you haven't guessed it to stop the exhaust showering me with bits. :lol:


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":1vnyle7i said:


> Waka":1vnyle7i said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would look really nice instead of the 99p for 20, go for the brass insert sleeve and brass paddle, very classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the brusso sleeves are £11.06p per twelve I need about 200 thats ££176 :shock:
> 
> I probably need about 40-50 pins and at £7.96 for 4 adds another £100 so £276..... I feel faint.... :shock:
Click to expand...


Point taken, but you could always order them from Lee Valley I think it works out about £1.00 for 20.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

I bit the bullet and decided 5mm for the shelf pin holes, I've made this jig, not yet drillied out when I took the pic. I've used it and drilled the pin holes in the right hand side of the cabinet.








So on to the walnut edging, can you believe I need in excess of 180 ft run 13mm x 13mm 
this took much longer than I thought, first job was to cut slices off the 2 1/2" plank I've got, then plane and thickness them to a little over the thickness of the mdf. Then I ripped them down, each time I passed the remaining piece over the planer before ripping the next piece so I ended up with three face already planed. Then lastly a pass through the thicknesser on two faces to match the mdf thickness.

Here's a pic of all the pieces of walnut.





I thought all the housing joints or dadoes were a bit tight so I've eased them a little as can be seen in this pic.





I've started gluing on the walnut to the two side panels using just pva and #10 biscuits.





Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to dry fit all the main components and maybe glue them up.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Because of a bad back I never got to do anything yesterday. But today I started the glue up and the first problem was how do you glue up both sides of the cabinet to a top, bottom, and three shelves all at the same time with two biscuits on every corner and keep it all square? The second problem was finding enough clamps over 5ft long ? 

*This pic* The nearest long board is the top the upper surface is the back of the cabinet.




Well the pic shows how I've started the glue up, first the left hand side only is glued to the top and bottom, the right hand side is positioned in place dry but with biscuits holding it. I then used all the longest clamps I have and clamped it up. The back panel is only there to keep everything square while the glue cooks  If you look very closely at the far end of the back panel you will see I haven't allowed it to drop into the rebate, letting it drop in would make it really hard to get the panel out for the next step. In a hour or so I'll remove the back panel the clamps and the right hand end, then glue in the three inner shelves before gluing on the right hand end all in one hit, then I need to glue in the four vertical shelf supports in the right hand side where my planes will be stored. Then I can glue and pin the back in place.


----------



## John. B

Nibb,
Screwfix does steel shelf support pins at £3.42 for a pack of 100
BTW the guide hole _is_ 5mm


----------



## Waka

LN

I don't suppose there's much chance of you slowing down is there?

You know what they say about clamps, you can never have enough.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":2wshmuf7 said:


> LN
> 
> I don't suppose there's much chance of you slowing down is there?
> 
> You know what they say about clamps, you can never have enough.


 
Slow down! :shock: :wink: I didn't go near it on Sunday, all day (bad back again) and I had to finish early Saturday afternoon as it was our 39th wedding anniversary and swmbo was getting a little annoyed with me, I wonder why? :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Ok with the back removed I found it easier to glue the other side on with the unit standing on it's side. This view is from the rear of the cabinet. 





The plane dividers just to the right of the cabinet are cut and drilled ready to be glued in but I'll have to get the mallet out and actually slide them into position before the back goes on.

A day off tomorrow, I got to go with swmbo to arrange having are Aga cooker renovated.


----------



## Waka

I have to say it is starting to look good.


----------



## paulm

Waka":v8bkz4p8 said:


> I have to say it is starting to look good.



Sure is ! 

Always worth tuning in to your projects LN, looking forwards to seeing how it comes together.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Jeremys

Looking really good...

I havent done much with veneered mdf but would like to give it a go...can you recommend a good source?

ta

Jeremy


----------



## Lord Nibbo

JWS1":6blzlyt9 said:


> Looking really good...
> 
> I havent done much with veneered mdf but would like to give it a go...can you recommend a good source?
> 
> ta
> 
> Jeremy


 
I don't know who would be local to you but a google for veneered mdf of ply should find a source around Bristol & I'm sure other forum members will know. 

What really surprised me earlier on woodnet where I'm posting the same thread many American were unaware that you can get veneered mdf :shock:


----------



## OPJ

Jeremy,

I've not used them myself but, plenty of people have recommended Avon Plywood to me, in Keynsham.

You could also check out SMS Veneering, down in Weston. Again, not used them myself but, might be worth a shout.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

The back is glued and pinned all around the edge, where the shelves are the back was carefully marked and pre drilled before screwing into the shelves with spax mdf screws.




First view from the front and the right way up. The small pieces between the long shelves are only temporary and were only to keep the shelves firmly in place when the back was screwed to the shelves.





Adding the walnut face frame. Because this part of the frame will be carrying the weight of the doors I thought I should add biscuits for strength, six down each side. The rest of the face frame will be just glued and pinned





Both left and right parts of the face frame fitted.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Face frame finished


----------



## wizer

Looking good nibbs. I like your rate of production, it's about 100% more efficient than mine


----------



## Lord Nibbo

wizer":3guq6h7s said:


> Looking good nibbs. I like your rate of production, it's about 100% more efficient than mine


 
Is that good or bad? I find I'm impatient watching other people work, I can't help myself from taking over and doing a job myself. Yet I have all the patients in the world with anything I'm doing :shock: So the impatients thing usually means I blow a fuse with other people far too quickly.

The only person that can stop me full flow is swmbo. :lol:


----------



## wizer

I honestly wish I was like that. It seems I'm your exact opposite


----------



## Ironballs

Tom I think you're doing yourself down there, I reckon you must be closer to 1000% less efficient than Nibbo :wink: Mind you glaciers move more quickly than the progress on my guitar.

Have you decided on the handles yet Nibbo?


----------



## wizer

I'm getting it from all directions tonight :wink: 

But you're right. But that won't stop my buying new tools.... [-( :lol:


----------



## Waka

Coming together nicely.

The rate you're going you'll be finished before me 

How did you make the drawer handles?


----------



## Anonymous

LN

That looks HUGE!!! :lol: looking forward to seeing it completed and filled with lovely tools :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Tony":27i027fv said:


> LN
> 
> That looks HUGE!!! :lol: looking forward to seeing it completed and filled with lovely tools :wink:



:lol: It is, my old cabinet would fit in one of the doors :lol: 


In answer to Waka re: the handles, I still haven't thought about it yet, I'm still waitingto see what you do :lol:


----------



## wizer

hehe to repeate a phrase coined elsewhere. This is like a build-off. Challenge of the Tool Cabinets

:lol:


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":tb107jcb said:


> Tony":tb107jcb said:
> 
> 
> 
> LN
> 
> That looks HUGE!!! :lol: looking forward to seeing it completed and filled with lovely tools :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: It is, my old cabinet would fit in one of the doors :lol:
> 
> 
> In answer to Waka re: the handles, I still haven't thought about it yet, I'm still waitingto see what you do :lol:
Click to expand...


LN

No good waiting for me because I'll only have handles on the draws in the top cabinet and the bottom cabinet should be ready before I go on hol's in the middle of Feb, assuming I can get this cock beading right, really doing my head in..
The top part probably won't be put together until March/April time.


----------



## big soft moose

What sort of prices is that veneered MDF - my bendy bookcases were built in bog standard normal mdf but I am sick of them laughing at me (I'll post a thread soon and you'll see what i mean) and i'm going to rip them out and do a propper job and that stuff could be just what i'm after.

Ive just done a few hundred notes on tools (biscuit jointer, etc) and what I'm intending to build looks very like what you have here.


----------



## OPJ

Pete, the prices tend to vary depending on the type of veneer of you want (walnut, ash, etc.). There's probably another decent supplier even closer to you but, as I mentioned to Jeremy further up, you could send Avon Plywood a few enquiries to get some ideas on cost.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

big soft moose":2lcur2xd said:


> What sort of prices is that veneered MDF -



I have said in my first post in this thread.... £160 inc vat for four sheet at 13mm double sided.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

*Making the doors*

Both doors edged with walnut and six #20 biscuits used down the hinge edges







Parts of the frame that make up the doors ready to go.






These parts make up the sides of the doors, all the end pieces have a #20 biscuit in place. After these were dry I routed out where the selves fit but I forgot to take a pic. 






One of the edges glued and clamped this also is reinforced with biscuits. The other side piece is only positioned so I didn't glue up the wrong piece  note the housing joints mentioned earlier, this piece will be the last to be fitted after the top and bottom are in place.


----------



## Waka

Coming along nicely LN, obviously you'll be finished months before mine is.

I do like the way you mark everything with tape, I usually just right on the wood but I think using the tape is a better idea.

Couldn't see from the pic's did you use a dovetail bit for the shelves to slide into?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":2s3kkuvn said:


> I do like the way you mark everything with tape, I usually just right on the wood but I think using the tape is a better idea.
> 
> Couldn't see from the pic's did you use a dovetail bit for the shelves to slide into?



Yes using the tape tells me that's the face side and which way is up simply by which way up the writing is, It's a low stick masking tape as well.

The housing joints or dadoes are simple strait cuts done with a straight 1/2" cutter, I don't think doing sliding dovetails would add any strength at all with an mdf core.


----------



## Mattty

This job is flying! Your production speed doesn't seem to affect the quality of your build negatively either. I can't wait to see this finished. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Mattty":ivutepml said:


> This job is flying! Your production speed doesn't seem to affect the quality of your build negatively either. I can't wait to see this finished. :mrgreen:



Well it slowed down a bit this morning

----------


Bottom and top parts of the door glued and pinned. I've got to wait a while for it to cook cos I aint got enough small clamps  well I got a load of G cramps but that like using a sledge hammer to crack a nut, no I'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Waka

If you don't slow this down LN you'll be getting a visit from the Woodkateers.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":1shws29o said:


> If you don't slow this down LN you'll be getting a visit from the Woodkateers.



Ummm... Errr......

I'm almost too frightened to add this then :lol: 

One door nearly finished, just needs a sanding, I'm undecided about the drop down doors, I think I might just add a small fiddle rail. 






I started the other door too, like the other door this first rail will be the hinge side, so it's fixed with biscuits and glue.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Starting to sand the inside of the left hand door, I've not used this old sander in years but it's the only one I've got that will reach into the corners.  






In the foreground is the right hand door finished but still needs sanding. In the centre the cabinet has had drawer dividers added. In the background next to the left hand door is the plank I shall use to make up a french cleat the full length of the cabinet.


----------



## woodbloke

Waka":32objg47 said:


> If you don't slow this down LN you'll be getting a visit from the Woodkateers.


...make sure your wallet's well hidden then :lol: - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo

woodbloke":1zpacp0p said:


> Waka":1zpacp0p said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't slow this down LN you'll be getting a visit from the Woodkateers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...make sure your wallet's well hidden then :lol: - Rob
Click to expand...


No need to hide my wallet, there's nothing in it :lol:


----------



## Waka

This is starting to get Bl***y serious, here we all are trying to make the odd project and along comes this chap from Cornwall who seems to be doing a good job, but putting everyone else to shame.

There's me not even ready to post stage one yet.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":adtcv6u5 said:


> This is starting to get Bl***y serious, here we all are trying to make the odd project and along comes this chap from Cornwall who seems to be doing a good job, but putting everyone else to shame.
> 
> There's me not even ready to post stage one yet.



I somehow don't think I'm going to shame your tool cabinet Waka. There's a huge difference between paneled birdseye maple and proper joinery with the rose wood compared to mdf edged with a bit of walnut :lol: I think this is the first ever project I haven't had to size all the wood other than pass it over the table saw, ok I edged planed most of it with a hand plane but only to take the saw marks out. 

No I think yours will be handed down though your family, mine will probably be cut up to bodge an ikea dooda. :lol:

Edit ... PS. I can't wait to see your cabinet with a finish on it.


----------



## Mattty

I can't wait to see the Ikea doodaa  

Looking good LN. I always wondered what those little mouse sanders where for!


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":33qrp7pg said:


> Waka":33qrp7pg said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is starting to get Bl***y serious, here we all are trying to make the odd project and along comes this chap from Cornwall who seems to be doing a good job, but putting everyone else to shame.
> 
> There's me not even ready to post stage one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow don't think I'm going to shame your tool cabinet Waka. There's a huge difference between paneled birdseye maple and proper joinery with the rose wood compared to mdf edged with a bit of walnut :lol: I think this is the first ever project I haven't had to size all the wood other than pass it over the table saw, ok I edged planed most of it with a hand plane but only to take the saw marks out.
> 
> No I think yours will be handed down though your family, mine will probably be cut up to bodge an ikea dooda. :lol:
> 
> Edit ... PS. I can't wait to see your cabinet with a finish on it.
Click to expand...



If all things go well (and there's no reason to think they will) I could be posting the finished lower cabinet sometime over the weekend, although all the coats of finish will not have been applied.


----------



## Anonymous

Keep the piccies coming LN - looking pretty good. Wonder if you'll finsh before Waka?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

*A little disaster*


First thing this morning was to sand it all down and dry fit the doors. Everything in the pic looks fine but it's not. I wanted at least a 1/8th" gap between the doors, I ended up with no gap and about 1/16" overhang one end.  So not being able to reduce the door width I'll explain later how I've overcome the problem.

Here's a pic of the dry fit.







So I fitted the left hand door flush, here in this pic you can see the solid brass piano hinge has been fitted. 





Here is what I did to get over the problem of too wide a door, sorry about the focusing. I added a 3/16th thick piece of walnut down the outside of the cabinet, at least I got my 1/8th gap back 




I could of cut the door down I suppose but it's a lot of work for something that no one will notice or even see as it will be on the far end of the cabinet nearly in a corner.

Here is a better pic showing the door clamped to the cabinet whilst I fitted the hinge.


----------



## Mattty

Those doors look heavy :shock: They cerainly will be when fully laden with your collection. I hope you've used long screws in those hinges.

It's going to be superb though mate, that is a certainty. I can't wait to see it finished... At this rate that will be around 7pm tonight.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Mattty":1v81ipxn said:


> I can't wait to see it finished... At this rate that will be around 7pm tonight.



No I usually knock off about 2pm :lol: I still got to finish putting screws in that second hinge. You mentioned about the screws being long enough, they are Spax 1" specifically for piano hinges.


----------



## Waka

I'm glad that you solved the width problem LN, can be a b****r when something like that goes wrong. I have had one or two things go wrong, the worst being that I had to scrap a finished drawer front because it wasn't quite right.

Where did you get the hinges from and what length are they?


----------



## Mattty

Lord Nibbo":15bne9zy said:


> Mattty":15bne9zy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it finished... At this rate that will be around 7pm tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I usually knock off about 2pm :lol: I still got to finish putting screws in that second hinge. You mentioned about the screws being long enough, they are Spax 1" specifically for piano hinges.
Click to expand...


Thats why i was asking. Piano hinges tend to require a small headed screw, which also tend to be short. Spax actually do a screw specifically for piano hinges?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":arsqtd4y said:


> Where did you get the hinges from and what length are they?



They were 1800mm long and came from Ironmongerydirect

Heres a link http://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/Prod ... ano_Hinge/ They also do the spax piano hinge screws as well


----------



## Waka

Thanks LN, I'll look into the hinges next week, not that I'm ready for them yet. :wink:


----------



## wizer

HE'S HUMAN!

Good workaround nibbs. coming along nicely.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

It's a bit big ennit  As you can see both the doors are on and they fit a treat.  
Sorry about all the distortion with the pics, when it's up in position and finished I'll take proper pics using my SLR. 






French cleat added. Two coats of Danish oil added. Don't worry I'm not going to use that sh*t colour on the rest of it, It's an old tin I had that's got antique pine tint in it, all the rest will be clear oil.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Lord Nibbo":3ezafpgb said:


> It's a bit big ennit



But I'm sure you'll manage to fill it, Your Lordship :wink: Looking good.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo

This morning I added another coat of oil on the back of the cabinet then I emptied the old cabinets of all their contents and removed them from the wall so I could fix the other half of the french cleat ready for when a friend comes to help lift the new cabinet in position later on today.

With all the hand tools stored on the table saw I couldn't resist taking a pic to have a sort of gloat :lol: 

A packet of damp polo mints to the first person who can list every tool in the pic.  





If you want to see the full size pic click HERE but I warn you even with broadband it may take a while to download. :lol:


----------



## Waka

This is disgusting, you should be banned from the forum for doing gloats of this nature :lol: :lol: 

Can't wait to see them in their new home.


----------



## Mr Ed

Did you 'design in' locations for everything or are you playing it by ear now the cabinet is finished?

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Lord Nibbo

EdSutton":2vlhaybp said:


> Did you 'design in' locations for everything or are you playing it by ear now the cabinet is finished?
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Up to a point yes for the planes and saws, here are one or two of what I did.















The right hand plane space is 4 1/2" wide to take a scaper plane and an LN #9 with the knob on.


----------



## Waka

LN

Just been checking the original drawings and can't seem to find the measurement, what is the depth of the cupboard?

I have my planes similar to the way you are going and have to say that it's a useful way of doing it. I haven't completely decided how my top cabinet is going to look on the inside, so I might do something similar.

Any news on the draw handles yet?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

The main body depth of the cabinet is 8" on the outside, 7 1/2" on the inside.
The doors are 4" on the outside, 3 1/2" on the inside.

No decision on the handles as yet, in fact I need to go and get some ash for the drawer sides and back. I have been toying with some teak holes as used on boats, ones like these


----------



## Mattty

That table of tools is just plain wrong 8) :mrgreen: :tool:


----------



## Ironballs

Long walnut strips Nibbo, long walnut strips..... just pretend you're being hypnotised. Vertical about a quarter of the height of the door, but very thin


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Ironballs":dd7xdjf0 said:


> Long walnut strips Nibbo, long walnut strips..... just pretend you're being hypnotised. Vertical about a quarter of the height of the door, but very thin


 Yes I could go for long strips on the doors, but the suggestion of the finger hole thingies were meant for the drawers. :?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

*I got it up*

Yes I got it up, I mean my new tool cabinet 

It's had two coats of Danish oil I think it may need another two coats the way it's soaking it up.
No brass ware like handles fitted as yet and I've still got the inner doors to do and the seven drawers. 

Here's what it looks like from the front.











The view from the side.


----------



## Mr Ed

Looks brilliant Nibbo.

Might be a shock in line for anyone coming through the door into the workshop in a hurry if you have the cabinet open! :lol: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Lord Nibbo

EdSutton":1rke8l0l said:


> Looks brilliant Nibbo.
> 
> Might be a shock in line for anyone coming through the door into the workshop in a hurry if you have the cabinet open! :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Do you think I should nail one of these to the door?







:lol:


----------



## Waka

LN

Completely missed the post of the cabinet mounted, really looks good, I have to say in the photo it looks smaller than it is.

One question on the doors, what is the gap between the doors at the centre of the cabinet, also is there any binding if you just open the one?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":254npv50 said:


> LN
> 
> Completely missed the post of the cabinet mounted, really looks good, I have to say in the photo it looks smaller than it is.
> 
> One question on the doors, what is the gap between the doors at the centre of the cabinet, also is there any binding if you just open the one?



Yes 5ft long with doors closed and a WAKAing :lol: 10ft open tiz sure big enough. :lol: 

It's less than 1/8th possibly less than 1/16th, no binding what so ever, I did have reservations about binding but I need not have worried. Having such big doors I did worry about any sag and although there is none I added some little pegs to make sure the doors can't sag, look closely at the tops of the doors in the open pic, I also added the same pegs in the bottom corners on the inside of the doors but these are harder to notice. As I said it was all done to prevent any sag or future sag you know what mdf is like? 

I've cut & sized all the drawer sides, I used some beech in the end not ash, I now need to make my mind up whether to dovetail or box joint all the joints in them. What does the forum think? remember they are tiny with no runners or slides, just more like boxes than drawers.


----------



## Waka

You can't start skimping now. its got to be DT.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Beech drawer sides all dovetailed and stopped dadoes cut ready for bottoms to be fitted.


----------



## Waka

All done by hand I assume?

Can't really tell from the pic, what is the side thickness?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":38rrfmfw said:


> All done by hand I assume?
> 
> Can't really tell from the pic, what is the side thickness?



Yes :^o well a certain Mr Leigh helped :lol: 

12mm is the thickness


----------



## woodbloke

Lord Nibbo":11vgob21 said:


> Waka":11vgob21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All done by hand I assume?
> 
> Can't really tell from the pic, what is the side thickness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes :^o well a certain Mr Leigh helped :lol:
> 
> 12mm is the thickness
Click to expand...

...not Lee then :wink: - Rob


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":312upjtw said:


> Waka":312upjtw said:
> 
> 
> 
> All done by hand I assume?
> 
> Can't really tell from the pic, what is the side thickness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes :^o well a certain Mr Leigh helped :lol:
> 
> 12mm is the thickness
Click to expand...


You naughty boy.

Must say that Beech has some lovely configuration on it.
Have you decided on the drawer handle yet?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

I got a piece of 6mm ply yesterday for the drawer bottoms. Today I cut the bottoms from the ply and glued all the drawers up. This afternoon I gave them all a light sanding and now they are all finished except for another light sanding and have the fronts added.





A closer view


----------



## Joints

That is some tasty beech.


----------



## OPJ

Wow, even the beech looks lovely!


----------



## mailee

Beautiful your Lordship. I think you should have a go at those doors you know.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

mailee":eh5il2gl said:


> Beautiful your Lordship. I think you should have a go at those doors you know.


 I just hate repetition mailee, I just know I'd never get past the third or fourth and knowing I need at least ten and then a couple all glass ones I would never get them done befroe losing interest. No I'd rather go to B&Q :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Well I intended to do the fronts on all the drawers today but it f**king freezing down here. I did manage to do the larger drawers though but nearly forgot to take any pics so although they were taken out of sequence on any one actual drawer they do tell a story of "how to do it" or should I say how I did it. :lol: 

A bit of scrap packing put in the drawer opening to stop the drawer from going too far in. 





Next the drawer pre drilled is fitted in the opening the front has two pieces of double sided tape covering most of the drawer, in this pic the tape has still got the paper covering on for photographic purposes. 





Small shims are placed and the front is firmly pressed to the double sided tape.





The whole drawer is now removed and two screws permanently hold it in place.





All the drawers with the fronts added. Just a few coats of oil needed and some handles.


----------



## Woodmagnet

=D> =D> =D> Superb L.N.


----------



## Mattty

Thats a great idea of using the DS sticky tape to align the draw fronts. 8) 

You do know it's Sunday though and there is football and rugby on..


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Mattty":1mu1kane said:


> Thats a great idea of using the DS sticky tape to align the draw fronts. 8)
> 
> You do know it's Sunday though and there is football and rugby on..


 
Yes but it's Scotland & Wales :roll: I'm not biased though :^o  

The idea for the tape is not mine, I must have seen it on here or in a magazine, definitely not on NYW old Norm would have just banged in a couple of pins through the front panel :lol:


----------



## Mattty

Lord Nibbo":3pojilci said:


> Mattty":3pojilci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great idea of using the DS sticky tape to align the draw fronts. 8)
> 
> You do know it's Sunday though and there is football and rugby on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it's Scotland & Wales :roll: I'm not biased though :^o
> 
> The idea for the tape is not mine,* I must have seen it on here or in a magazine*, definitely not on NYW old Norm would have just banged in a couple of pins through the front panel :lol:
Click to expand...


Blue peter maybe   They used to use rolls and rolls of the stuff.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Mattty":3ta93m4n said:


> Lord Nibbo":3ta93m4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattty":3ta93m4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great idea of using the DS sticky tape to align the draw fronts. 8)
> 
> You do know it's Sunday though and there is football and rugby on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it's Scotland & Wales :roll: I'm not biased though :^o
> 
> The idea for the tape is not mine,* I must have seen it on here or in a magazine*, definitely not on NYW old Norm would have just banged in a couple of pins through the front panel :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blue peter maybe   They used to use rolls and rolls of the stuff.
Click to expand...


No not Blue Peter, I haven't watched that since my kids built one of those now famous Tracy Island thingies, I believe John Noakes, Valery Singleton and Peter Purves were on back then. Twas a long time ago anyway. :lol:


----------



## Shultzy

LN, great drawers, are you going to take the DT off and glue them or just leave them as they are. As you have the toolbox on the wall how are you going to fix the hangers on the back wall for your loose tools?


----------



## Waka

Coming along nicely, I like the draw fronts, will look even better with the finish on.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Second coat of oil applied, it's decision time for the handles, they got to be small but and look right.






So these are the drawer handles I've ordered





The knobs are only 3/4" diameter so I guess the pic is about two or three times enlarged.


----------



## Waka

Not convinced by the draw handles, I'll have to view in situ, although being small it could work.


----------



## Mattty

I'm not sure about the handles either. 

Personally i would have a small Walnut turned knob with a maple dot in the middle, or a similar wooden type. 
It's hard to say though, maybe the ones you chose will look good on. I hope you'll find the comments constructive


----------



## TrimTheKing

LN

Please don't take this as a criticism (heaven knows I am in no position to criticise) but I really think brass knobs like this would cheapen the look of what is a really beautiful looking cabinet.

The woods you have used compliment each other fantastically well and the design and construct are great, but as nice as brass is (and can be stunning on the right piece) IMHO these would detract from all your great work.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Mattty

Mattty":1p0rgow3 said:


> I'm not sure about the handles either.
> 
> Personally i would have a small Walnut turned knob with a maple dot in the middle, or a similar wooden type.
> It's hard to say though, maybe the ones you chose will look good on. I hope you'll find the comments constructive






Something small like this is what i had in mind 15mm diameter or thereabouts, maybe with a maple detail? HTH


----------



## Anonymous

LN

I think the brass knobs will work OK.

For me, after quite a few years of projects using purchased handles/knobs etc., I know try to make my own handles in wood.

Maybe a wooden pull? Long pull, not a round knob - chamfered edges to match the drawer.....


----------



## Lord Nibbo

All criticism great fully received  The main problem I've had is size, I've scoured and searched thousands of pics of knobs, handles, drawer pulls, call them what you like until I gone square eyed. :lol: I can't say I liked any at all but of what I picked I liked the best of all. All the wooden ones I've seen just lacked quality even made from exotic wood they were all umm... lets say rubbish design that lacked that something special. I'll try the *little* brass knobs first if anything in the future pops up I can always change them. :lol: 

It'll be interesting to see if Waka comes up with anything special.


----------



## Mattty

Lord Nibbo":20jba5vg said:


> All criticism great fully received  The main problem I've had is size, I've scoured and searched thousands of pics of knobs, handles, drawer pulls, call them what you like until I gone square eyed. :lol: I can't say I liked any at all but of what I picked I liked the best of all. All the wooden ones I've seen just lacked quality even made from exotic wood they were all umm... lets say rubbish design that lacked that something special. I'll try the *little* brass knobs first if anything in the future pops up I can always change them. :lol:
> 
> *It'll be interesting to see if Waka comes up with anything special. *




We have a winner! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":3245l0c8 said:


> All criticism great fully received  The main problem I've had is size, I've scoured and searched thousands of pics of knobs, handles, drawer pulls, call them what you like until I gone square eyed. :lol: I can't say I liked any at all but of what I picked I liked the best of all. All the wooden ones I've seen just lacked quality even made from exotic wood they were all umm... lets say rubbish design that lacked that something special. I'll try the *little* brass knobs first if anything in the future pops up I can always change them. :lol:
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Waka comes up with anything special.



LN

Like you I have been searching for the same and have to say that I've not seen anything that catches my eye. What I did like was the suggestion from from Matty regarding wooden handles with a spot of other wood, for me that could work with a rosewood knob and a little inset piece of mapel.

Not really having the turning skills for this I might have to approach one of our able turners to see if they would like the paying commission, I think its the only option left.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":31d3aizu said:


> Lord Nibbo":31d3aizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> All criticism great fully received  The main problem I've had is size, I've scoured and searched thousands of pics of knobs, handles, drawer pulls, call them what you like until I gone square eyed. :lol: I can't say I liked any at all but of what I picked I liked the best of all. All the wooden ones I've seen just lacked quality even made from exotic wood they were all umm... lets say rubbish design that lacked that something special. I'll try the *little* brass knobs first if anything in the future pops up I can always change them. :lol:
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Waka comes up with anything special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN
> I might have to approach one of our able turners to see if they would like the paying commission, I think its the only option left.
Click to expand...


I await the result with interest but I've yet to find anything that I liked straight off :duno: Interestingly there is someone on woodnet going through the same agonies as us two. :?


----------



## Philly

Nibbo
I fitted some small brass knobs similar to yours on my old hand plane cabinet. I liked them (although wish they weren't lacquered - they'll never get that lovely worn patina)






Here's some pics of it being built...

http://www.philsville.co.uk/planecabinet.htm


Hope this helps

Philly


----------



## Ironballs

I still think think slim rectangular strips of walnut, you can have these vertically for the doors and horizontally for the drawers. Put a slight hollow in underneath to give you a bit of purchase. I did something similar on the drawer of the jewellery box I put up on here.

Not only will the timber be a match with the rest of the piece but stylistically they will flow too as they'll follow the geometric shapes you have throughout the cabinet. I think round knobs would look out of place on this one, especially bright brass ones


----------



## frank

hello your lordship, what about making a maple dowel for the centre of the knob. then inserting it into a piece of walnut with a hole drilled in it .when you turn this on the lathe you can make it two toned to match the drawers.ie the bottom will show maple, the wide bit will be walnut, then the top will be maple .this is all very small knobs. someone may be able to do a drawing of it hth frank


----------



## Lord Nibbo

frank":36hiltel said:


> what about making a maple dowel for the centre of the knob. then inserting it into a piece of walnut with a hole drilled in it .when you turn this on the lathe you can make it two toned to match the drawers.
> 
> frank



Hmm! I might give it a try. should be easy enough to make.


----------



## wizer

If you can wait a couple of months I'd be happy to turn them for you


----------



## Lord Nibbo

wizer":2a5rzw2v said:


> If you can wait a couple of months I'd be happy to turn them for you



Very nice offer wizer but I'm on a Mk2 version now, the mk1 had the end grain on what would be the face, I dont want end grain there, so it means I've got to turn it with the faces in the chuck and centre, so it may even end up at Mk3


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Mk1 on the right is for a LV BU Smoother. Mk2 on the left is for a LV BU Jack. All the racks will be covered in this felt, it not only protects the blades but I'm sure it helps prevent rusting.






Plane racks in position in the cabinet.





Testing to see they fit ok.


----------



## Waka

Jolly posh LN I do like the way you're putting in the big planes , what type of felt is it? I think I might follow your example and have a couple of slots each side of the draws on the upper cabinet to hold those big planes, rather than lie them on their sides in the bottom drawers.

So glad you're ahead of me, now I can nick your ideas.

I've been after cork roll, managed to find a place in Croydon that does it, now it will have to wait until I get back from hol's.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":194s3rq0 said:


> Jolly posh LN I do like the way you're putting in the big planes , what type of felt is it? I think I might follow your example and have a couple of slots each side of the draws on the upper cabinet to hold those big planes, rather than lie them on their sides in the bottom drawers.
> 
> So glad you're ahead of me, now I can nick your ideas.
> 
> I've been after cork roll, managed to find a place in Croydon that does it, now it will have to wait until I get back from hol's.



It's haberdashery felt from any good haberdashery shop and you can get it on ebay but may be limited with colours. I just paint on a coat of pva to the wood then apply the felt to that, then let dry before trimming it, the trimming needs some sharp blades though and I've run out of scalpels which are the best to cut it with, I had to use a stanley type knife which ain't the best thing to use.


----------



## Chris Knight

LN,
That is a neat way of making the plane ramps - I just wonder how likely they are to slide backwards off the shelf supports when you remove a plane? Perhaps you have a screw holding them in place?


----------



## Shultzy

waterhead37":37njeu91 said:


> LN,
> That is a neat way of making the plane ramps - I just wonder how likely they are to slide backwards off the shelf supports when you remove a plane? Perhaps you have a screw holding them in place?



I think a better way is to route half round grooves that will fit over the shelf supports.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Shultzy":102qw3hx said:


> waterhead37":102qw3hx said:
> 
> 
> 
> LN,
> That is a neat way of making the plane ramps - I just wonder how likely they are to slide backwards off the shelf supports when you remove a plane? Perhaps you have a screw holding them in place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a better way is to route half round grooves that will fit over the shelf supports.
Click to expand...

At the moment it does seem ok, but I did think about doing that idea but not half round as the pins are flat plastic and about 1/2" wide, so a very shallow trench is all thats needed.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

I've started putting the tools in the cabinet......... :lol:


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":1ednigq9 said:


> I've started putting the tools in the cabinet......... :lol:



Not without Pic's you haven't


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":23dlm1hs said:


> Lord Nibbo":23dlm1hs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started putting the tools in the cabinet......... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not without Pic's you haven't
Click to expand...


Oh yes I have!.... Oh no he didn't!.... Oh yes he did!.............

I'm still waiting for the brass knobs for the drawers so they are a way off being finished but I have got as far as putting all the hand planes in situ and I've got all my Lie Nielsen chisels in. I've still got to make a rack for my Blue Spruce paring chisels and I've got to fit in numerous tools on the back board in the main part of the cabinet.

Most of my saws and all of my hand planes are in situ. 





All my Lie Nielsen chisels are in place in the new rack (Look no slots visible) my Blue Spruce paring chisels will go above the LN's.





A load of tools still to go in back panel and the drawers await the brass knobs.





If the size of the pics bother anyone say so and I'll reduce them. :lol:


----------



## wizer




----------



## motownmartin

Oh my goodness, there must be a few Grands worth of tools there, they deserve such a posh cabinet, nice one LN =D> =D> =D>


----------



## TrimTheKing

Now THAT is gloatworthy, well done that man, beautiful work, and tools (even if you did steal them from under a fellow forumites nose) :wink: 

Excellent

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Shultzy

Lovely set of tools LN, my only concern is that when you close the doors, over time, those saws will gradually come off their fixings.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Shultzy":omvsa9wg said:


> Lovely set of tools LN, my only concern is that when you close the doors, over time, those saws will gradually come off their fixings.



The top edge of the support in the handle ends are hollowed out so they are quite secure and at the blade ends the little round support is slotted so they can't go anywhere. 
Now the angled chisel support did take some serious thinking, I didn't want the normal chisel rack slots to show and I wanted them even in height the problem were the bigger chisels having much wider blades than the hole size to take the shank of the chisel.


----------



## Waka

LN

Really like the way you have positioned the tools in the cabinet, I'm curious to know what sort of weight you are putting in the left hand draw?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":lv0ts513 said:


> LN
> 
> Really like the way you have positioned the tools in the cabinet, I'm curious to know what sort of weight you are putting in the left hand draw?



The smaller drawers were first planned to hold the chisels and things like the spare plane blades, ones ground to steeper angles for difficult wood.

For the larger drawers it was planned to hold my boxes of screws ( can be seen on the bench in the last pic) but that might run into two drawers so I might drop that idea and store them elsewhere and use each drawer to store some of my plough planes and blades although I'm reluctant to take them out of their original boxes


----------



## Escudo

Lovely cabinet Nibbs, I just hope it doesn't fall of that wall, it must be very heavy.

Well done. Tony


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Escudo":22ibb0jj said:


> Lovely cabinet Nibbs, I just hope it doesn't fall of that wall, it must be very heavy.
> 
> Well done. Tony


 
Well it is a bit heavy  It took two to lift it in place, and it was a struggle.

Well I can't guarantee the actual wall :lol: But the french cleat on the wall has fourteen 3" screws holding it  the other half of the cleat is of course glued plus about twelve screws screwed in from the back but of course these are only just long enough so they didn't go right through the back panel but for added safety I put another six screws in from inside the cabinet into the cleat. So I really don't think it's going anywhere. ........ unless the wall fails :lol:


----------



## Escudo

Sounds good and solid. 

Tony.


----------



## Oryxdesign

Only one french cleat LN? Must say looks the business though, it's inspiring me to make one for myself.
Simon


----------



## Waka

LN

Should have said what's the weight in the left hand door, w\ith all tholse planes it mustbe quite heavy?


----------



## Lord Nibbo

My knobs were delivered this morning :lol: 

All the tools are in so I shall finish it over the weekend.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Yes it's *finished*

There's a total of 18 pics which I think is a bit over the top to post in one hit.

Here's a few for a taster.



























As I said I think 18 pic this size is a bit too much so to see the rest go to my flicker set HERE either click on each pic and view full size or it's much easier but will take some time and view the slide show


----------



## Mr Ed

Well done LN

An excellent end result. Its a fitting home for such an impressive 'working set' of tools (I won't use the 'C' word)

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke

Your Lordship...very tasty. Still got a bit of space in there so you can add to the collection, I've used the 'c' word, even if Ed hasn't :lol: Has to be a collection...I can see three identical (I think) bullnose planes in the last pic - Rob


----------



## OPJ

I can't decide what's more impressive... The quality of the finished cabinet or, your drool-worthy tool collection!!  :wink: 

Outstanding piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## tombo

i'd have that in my living room, tools and all  fantastic bit of work

Tom


----------



## Philly

Bravo! Great job, LN
Philly


----------



## Lord Nibbo

woodbloke":2g7aipd9 said:


> I can see three identical (I think) bullnose planes in the last pic - Rob


 Not quite identical, they're Stanley #90, #92, #93.


----------



## CNC Paul

Brilliant Job Nibbo,

The only thing that lets it down (something you could not avoid) is the piano hinge... if only you could buy drawn brass butt in a continuous lenghts.


The boys equivalent of a dolls house full of dolls.


----------



## seanybaby

Looks like a quality job =D>


----------



## Ironballs

Most impressive as usual, If I could work at your speed and level of quality I'd be writing my letter of resignation now!


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Ironballs":236autd5 said:


> Most impressive as usual, If I could work at your speed and level of quality I'd be writing my letter of resignation now!



IMHO quality comes with practice and with forward thinking and practice comes speed, but I don't really rush anything in fact I tend to drop tools for an hour or two maybe for a day or two if I start making mistakes of course I'm not being paid so I don't have to make a deadline which is a lot different to professional woodworkers.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

CNC Paul":1t1jpmmu said:


> Brilliant Job Nibbo,
> 
> The only thing that lets it down (something you could not avoid) is the piano hinge... if only you could buy drawn brass butt in a continuous lenghts.



I got to agree, I did look at real expensive stuff at about £30-£40 a metre I paid about £4-£5 a metre which is quite enough for a tool box. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Waka

LN

I'm mightily impressed, so much so thast I want to crack on with mine.

I have to say that you hsave given me some really good ideas for the internals of the upper one.

I'm still not sure that the drawer handles go, but thats my opinion, I'm leaning towards rtosewood handles.

Anyway well done on an excellent project, hopeful;ly as a result we'll see more members tackling one.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Very nice, Your Lordship =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## fossil

you have made a nice display cabinet for a great tool collection 

how many of your collection have you used ?

i would love to buy the whole set of lie nielson chisels but i have bought the 1/8 . 3'8 . 1" 

so i find it hard to believe you use the whole set :roll:


----------



## Ironballs

I'm with you Waka, LN's brass handles look okay but wood would have been better IMO. Looking forward to seeing yours too Waka


----------



## Chems

Amazing, a picture of that with your bench below is desktop wallpaper worthy.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Waka":38qe78cw said:


> I'm still not sure that the drawer handles go, but thats my opinion, I'm leaning towards rtosewood handles.




I'm sure with so much lovely rosewood in contrast to the curly maple making them as suggested in an earlier post mixing both woods will look perfect, I just gave up trying to make them small but still look half decent.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

fossil":sp98d8uv said:


> you have made a nice display cabinet for a great tool collection
> 
> how many of your collection have you used ?
> 
> i would love to buy the whole set of lie nielson chisels but i have bought the 1/8 . 3'8 . 1"
> 
> so i find it hard to believe you use the whole set :roll:


 
All of them with the exception of one, the 3/8" mortise chisel  OK I've got my favorite size which I grab for but I might end up with four of five on the bench at any one time. What's not in the cabinet is a full set of Bahco bevel edged as these go to much bigger sizes than the LN's and I often use those (the bigger sizes), no not for opening tins of paint either :lol:


----------



## paulm

Looks great LN, thanks for taking the time to compile the wip shots and postings too.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Blister

Nibbo :lol: 

Now that's a GLOAT of EPIC proportions 8) 8) 

and I notice a big empty space left :?: 

Just in case a new tool or 6 come along :lol: 

Love it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Blister":bvnw5tcl said:


> Nibbo :lol:
> 
> Now that's a GLOAT of EPIC proportions 8) 8)
> 
> and I notice a big empty space left :?:
> 
> Just in case a new tool or 6 come along :lol:
> 
> Love it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 Yes I really do need (not) a set of Ashley Iles Mk2 Butt chisels, but I'll have to dream cos swmbo having are Aga renovated and a new kitchen


----------



## Blister

Lord Nibbo":3a1wmc2s said:


> Blister":3a1wmc2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nibbo :lol:
> 
> Now that's a GLOAT of EPIC proportions 8) 8)
> 
> and I notice a big empty space left :?:
> 
> Just in case a new tool or 6 come along :lol:
> 
> Love it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I really do need (not) a set of Ashley Iles Mk2 Butt chisels, but I'll have to dream cos swmbo having are Aga renovated and a new kitchen
Click to expand...


My GOD :shock: 

How could you ever think of fitting a new kitchen , without a set of Ashley Iles Mk2 Butt chisels, :-k 

absolutely essential if you ask me


----------



## Mr Ed

Blister":avcie9b8 said:


> How could you ever think of fitting a new kitchen , without a set of Ashley Iles Mk2 Butt chisels, :-k
> 
> absolutely essential if you ask me



Quite so, the requirement for a new tool to carry out a desired household project is one of the best in the book I reckon :lol: "but just think of how much we save by me doing the work, I'll just need a couple of things...."

Never fails :wink: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Lord Nibbo

EdSutton":3ayccu5r said:


> I'll just need a couple of things...."
> 
> Never fails :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Ed


 
Yes but it's getting like skating on thin ice to keep using that excuse :lol: Swmbo started to refer to my workshop as "The Bling Factory"


----------



## woodbloke

You Nibbship - I can see that the hole you're digging is getting ever deeper and the 'Slope' ever steeper, but here's a way out of the butt chisel dilema...you already have a complete set! All you need to do is to turn up a little button handle for your LN's and you're sorted:











...but on the other hand, you do have a lot of space in that new 'toolbox' - Rob


----------



## Waka

Lord Nibbo":1wfhfb8q said:


> EdSutton":1wfhfb8q said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just need a couple of things...."
> 
> Never fails :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it's getting like skating on thin ice to keep using that excuse :lol: Swmbo stated to refer to my workshop as "The Bling Factory"
Click to expand...


And so it is.


----------



## Tom K

woodbloke":28qitahy said:


> You Nibbship - I can see that the hole you digging is getting ever deeper and the 'Slope' ever steeper, but here's a way out of the butt chisel dilema...you already have a complete set! All you need to do is to turn up a little button handle for your LN's and your sorted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but on the other hand, you do have a lot of space in that new 'toolbox' - Rob



Blimey that bloke is short I can see why he would need butt chisels.


----------



## woodbloke

Tommo the sawdust maker":3mwk5exp said:


> woodbloke":3mwk5exp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Nibbship - I can see that the hole you digging is getting ever deeper and the 'Slope' ever steeper, but here's a way out of the butt chisel dilema...you already have a complete set! All you need to do is to turn up a little button handle for your LN's and your sorted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but on the other hand, you do have a lot of space in that new 'toolbox' - Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey that bloke is short I can see why he would need butt chisels.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo

*Now all the pics have been added to this thread you can view the pics as a slide show and full screen size by clicking HERE*


----------



## Geno

LN,

First Class!!

=D>


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Sorry for digging up this old thread *BUTT*  With the arrival of the Blue Spruce Butt chisel set I've remodeled my tool cabinet to give them a home, so here's the latest pic taken.


----------



## Blister

I am NOT going to LOOK [-X







.




.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Lord Nibbo":6kuuzc0l said:


> Sorry for digging up this old thread *BUTT*  With the arrival of the Blue Spruce Butt chisel set I couldn't resist the opportunity of another gloat



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

